# ms7308d



## phoenix21 (Oct 2, 2004)

hey i need help   i have this moherboard ms7308d by matsonic . I got this motherboard as a gift but i seem to need help. I just got a vision tek xtasy 9200se 128mb pci video card, but when i seem to add it to the computer as soon as i turn it on i dont get a post, all i get is about ten beeps or sumtimes 9 beeps. CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME


----------



## Lorand (Oct 2, 2004)

9 beeps means bad BIOS, 10 beeps - bad motherboard.
Does this happen only when that video card is inserted?
I had a Matsonic mobo and it caused me several problems. So I threw it away and got a real one (an Asus  ).


----------



## phoenix21 (Oct 3, 2004)

well i have a asus ASUS P4C800E DELUXE but on diffrent computer.but this computer it used to mess around with netowrking.but like too days ago i had to reset the bios it has a ami bios.do u think it that was the cause of it .becuz the mother board meets the requirments but i cant see too figure it out


----------



## Praetor (Oct 4, 2004)

> well I have a asus ASUS P4C800E DELUXE but on diffrent computer.but this computer it used to mess around with netowrking.but like too days ago I had to reset the bios it has a ami bios.do u think it that was the cause of it .becuz the mother board meets the requirments but I cant see too figure it out


Which board is the vidcard going into??


----------



## phoenix21 (Oct 7, 2004)

it is going on a matsonic ms7308d


----------



## Praetor (Oct 7, 2004)

Power requirements? AGP spec?


----------

